# emachines t5088 XP drivers?



## Babylovexxx (Nov 21, 2009)

I've searched the forum and im pretty sure there nothing on this, or atleast none that work. about two daysa go i left a post asking if i can reformat to xp from vista.. they said yes, it did, i'm on it working now.. the problem, is there isn't any xp drivers for my computer only vista, i mean i know there has to be some.. somewhere i just can't find it, i'vee been searching for them way before i even reformatted. the reason why i downgraded to xp is because vista errors too much, and the OS stopped working.. xp is more reliable for me..

Drivers needed for XP: 

audio- RealTek HD Audio R154

Intel Chipset Driver

Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950

i dont know if there is any for the audio, maybe theres one like it, that will work?

for the graphics i saw a yahoo post saying "emachines t5088 can use intel's 945 chipset drivers and the need to install sata drivers are not an issue since sata is configured as IDE in BIOS".

Well i went to intel's site, and it wouldn't let me DL the drivers, it errored?
Is there any way else i can do this, get both the graphics & audio, can anybody provide links or something.. 

My computer information:


CPU : Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 641
Hyper-Threading and Intel® EM64T Technology
(Operates at 3.20GHz | 2MB L2 Cache | 800MHz FSB) 
Operating System : Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic 
Chipset : Intel® 945GC 
Memory : 512MB DDR2 Memory, Dual-Channel Capable
(1 × 512MB), 533MHz (PC4200)
Expandable to 2GB
2 DDR2 Slots (Total), 1 DDR2 Slot (Available) 
Hard Drive : 160GB SATA II (7200rpm, 2MB Cache) 
Optical Drives : DVD±RW 16x Multiformat Dual-Layer Optical Drive
Up to 8.5GB with Dual-Layer Media
Write max: 16x DVD±R, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 4x DVD+R DL, 40x CD-R, 24x CD-RW
Read max: 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-ROM 
Media Reader : High-Performance 15-in-1 Digital Media Manager™
xD-Picture Card™, CompactFlash® I (CF), CompactFlash® II, Secure Digital™ (SD), Mini Secure Digital™ (Mini SD™), Multi Media Card™ (MMC), Reduced Size MMC (RS-MMC), MMC Mobile, MMC Plus, Memory Stick™ (MS), Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick Pro®, Memory Stick Pro® Duo, SmartMedia, IBM Microdrive™ 
Video : Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
Up to 224MB Shared Video Memory
PCI-Express® (PCI-E x16) slot available for upgrade 
Sound : 6-Channel (5.1) High-Definition Audio
Amplified Stereo Speakers (USB-Powered) 
Communications : 56K ITU v.92-ready Fax/Modem (RJ-11 port)
Intel® 10/100Mbps Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port) 
Peripherals : Multifunction keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse (PS/2) 
Ports/Other : 6 - USB 2.0 Ports (2 Front, 4 Rear)
1 - VGA
1 - Parallel port
1 - Serial port
2 - PS/2 ports (keyboard and mouse)
3 - Audio (rear): Line-in/Side (Stereo), Front/Headphone (Stereo), Microphone
2 - Audio (Front): Microphone, Front/Headphone (Stereo)
1 - RJ-45 Ethernet port
1 - RJ-11 Modem port


Sorry to have wrote so long, i just want to list all the information i can think of, and i tried askign yahoo answer, but people on their are rude


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi
Did you run the intel identify program?
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Chipsets&ProductLine=Desktop+Chipsets&ProductProduct=Intel%c2%ae+945+Express+Chipset+Family&ProdId=2115&LineId=127&FamilyId=40
Are you running xp home or pro and what service pack?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

MB - Intel Desktop Board D945GCCR 

Go here for drivers: Chipset, Graphics, Network, Audio 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D945GCCR

Go here for Matrix driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17882&lang=eng

Modem Driver:
http://download.cnet.com/PCI-Soft-Data-Fax-Modem-with-SmartCP/3000-2109_4-184560.html

The "High Permorfance 15-1 multi card reader Im not able to find a driver for xp windows as of yet.

Note: Restart computer inbetween driver installation.


----------

